# New member-looking to buy a MK1



## eng622 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello. just joined and finding my way round the forum. Looking to buy a 1.8 225 or 3.2 but would not be happy with standard power/torque for long. So what can safely be obtined in termas of a bhp/ft lbs increase by re-mapping the ECU in each variant. I would not want to go to the expense of adding FMIC or racing cats but would consider a stainless free flowing exhaust if there is one.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

A decent remap will give you at least 260+ bhp from the TT, and there are lots of exhaust choices out there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , a remap is a must , great mod and performance increase and not too expensive, it's best to change the dump valve when you get it done as the standard one isn't up to much.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a remap exhaust wak box and short shift are must do mods on the TT


----------

